# My Newest "boctok"



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm very jazzed with this one, but have no idea what age it might be.









Nothing at all inside the case or on the movement. Anyone out there able to make with the clues?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Pre 1993 is the best I can do  . I've got a couple with the milled bezel from the late 1980's, early 1990's







.

It's got a nice clear dial but the Romans kill it for me I'm afraid







.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Late 80s, early 90s... I can live with that. It was the Romans that drew me to this watch. I wanted to replace a similar watch I had sold off. To each their own I suppose!

Thanks for the info.

--Charlie


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

C.W. said:


> To each their own I suppose!


Just a personal preference Charlie. I have a similar Boctok with a picture of Boris Yeltzin on the dial.

Now, that IS gross














.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice! I've heard of Mao, Stalin, Gorbechev and Clinton watches. Boris is a new one to me!

--Charlie

cwcale.com


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

I like that dial too. Hands seem to be perfect length. I have a Dolphin on which the seem completely wrong, too long or too short, or the minute markers seem to be in the wrong place. I really liked it, but once the "bad" hands caught my eye, I cannot look at it any more and NOT see that they are wrong.

Nice Russki!


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

That one looks sharp! I like the outer 5 - 60 frame, and the bezel looks very classy. Nice find Charlie









Knut


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> It's got a nice clear dial but the Romans kill it for me I'm afraid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This from a man who recently bought a `Roman` Sekonda off me
















[attachmentid=6122]


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Yes, but this is one of my historical ( or is it hysterical







) pieces Mac














.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > It's got a nice clear dial but the Romans kill it for me I'm afraid
> ...


Wow! I love that inner track. I've always referred to that as "railroad dial" but have been informed that a railroad dial is something entirely different. Any clues here? (or does it really matter?)

-Charlie


----------



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

I myself am a sucker for Romans. Yours are mid length, and the dial overall is pretty formal looking, making me think of a lot of European tall clocks. I really like it, myself.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I like these


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Here's a pic. of the "Boris Yeltzin" in a similar case  .


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

raketakat said:


> Here's a pic. of the "Boris Yeltzin" in a similar case  .


Da! Uncle Boris! Very Nice!

Speceba!

--C.W.

(my russian stinks)


----------

